# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ռոմանտիկ նկարներ !

## Kukushka

*Բարև ... Ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս տարբեր Ռոմանտիկ նկարներ ... 
Եթե դուք ել ունեք նման նկարներ ապա կարող եք տեղադրել այս թեմայում ... 
Ես նույնպես կտեղադրեմ մի քանի նկարներ իմ հավաքածուից !!!*

----------


## Կաթիլ

:Blush:  Ես էլ եմ նման նկարների սիրահար…

----------


## Սերխիո

սրանք էլ իմ կողմից :Love:

----------


## ihusik

իմ կողմից :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

մի քանիսն էլ :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

ևս մի քանիսը :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

հուսով եմ վերջն է :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

վերջ :Smile:

----------


## PoeT

Վու՜յ էս ինչ պուպուշ թեմա եք բացել։ Հետաքրքիրա, բայց էսպիսի նկարները հիմնականում տեղ են գտնում այն մարդկանց հեռախոսների մեջ, ում մեջ ոչ մի ձևով ռոմանտիկա բառը ներկայացնող տարրեր չեմ գտնում։ (հասկանալի արտահայտվեցի, թե՞ շատ թիթիզ ստացվեց): 

Հեսա մի քիչ ինտերնետում ման գամ, հանդիպածս ամենառոմանտիկ նկարների հասցեները կգրեմ ստեղ:

----------


## PoeT

http://chat.himki.net/4gallery/data/...620/_0070_.jpg Ռոմանտիկա։ (են խեղճ Elvis ին էլ որ չխծկեյին չէր լինի...)

http://robert86.narod.ru/bear.gif
http://files.myopera.com/Amoraal/alb...447240x320.jpg
http://files.myopera.com/Amoraal/alb...romantic01.jpg
Ինչ պուպուշ են, քիչա մնում կախվեմ։

http://www.darkdreams.ru/gallery/bobo/Romantic.jpg Մարդ էլ կա ռոմանտիկան էս ձևովա հասկանում։ (Բայց իրանք TRUE դեմքեր են, իրանց հետ գործ չունենք  :Jpit: )

----------


## Kukushka

Շնորհակալ եմ նկարների համար;
Կան նկարներ  որ չկաին իմ հավաքածույում։
 ևս մի քանի նկարներ.... :Smile: 

Ռոմանտիկան շատ մեծ գաղափարա է՝ իմ կարծիքով։
և ինչպես Սեր զգացմունքը այնպես ել ռոմանտիկան ամեն մեկի մոտ մի ձև է արտահայտվում։  :Smile:

----------


## PoeT

Աշկիս գրառումս պարզ չէր։ Ուզում էի ասեի, որ պայթում եմ ես տեսակ նկաևներից... )))

----------


## ihusik

Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ այս նկարը համապատասխանում է այս թեմային թե ոչ բայց կարծում եմ որոշ առումով ու որոշ տրամադրության դեպքում ...

----------


## Naya

նկարնեը արդեն ամեն ինչ կասեն

----------


## Selene

Շատ լավ թեմա է, ինչքան լավ նկարներ եք տեղադրել, ապրեք :Smile: 
Մի քանիսն էլ իմ կողմից :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Համբուրիր ինձ...

----------


## ivy

Նորից...

----------


## Selene

Եվս մեկը, որն ըստ իս շատ ռոմանտիկ է :Smile: ... սրտիկ, ծաղիկ, մայրամուտ ու ճառագող լույս :Love:

----------


## Guest

155 000 նկար էլ իմ կողմից…
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=romantika&gbv=2

----------

Չիպ (25.04.2009)

----------


## Ծով

Ո՜նց չեմ սիրում սենց նկարներ...վերին աստիճանի արհեստական ռոմանտիզմ ա..ավելի լավ ա, մի հատ նկար դնեիք դատարկ, վրան էլ գրած՝ռոմանտիկ նկար :LOL: 
Լավ, իսկ եթե լուրջ, Ձեր ռոմանտիկ նկարներից դրեք, մի քիչ նայենք ուրախանանք...
Օրինակ, փորձիր նկարվել մոմի լույսի տակ, մի մոմն էլ ափիդ մեջ, մյուսն էլ հատակին գցած ու հրդեհ....
 :Love:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> իմ կողմից


Վայ իմ խզբզած նկարը  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց խոստովանեք ,որ ռոմանտիկա կա : :Love:   :LOL:

----------


## ihusik

> Վայ իմ խզբզած նկարը


Հա ճիշտ ես Լէգնա ջան, այ սա քո ստեղծածն է, այլ ոչ թե խզբզածը, :Smile:  սա շատ եմ սիրում :Smile:  
Պարզապես չեմ նշել որևէ տեղադրածս նկար թե որտեղից ու ումն է. եթե սխալ եմ եղել հուսով եմ կներես :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հա ճիշտ ես Լէգնա ջան, այ սա քո ստեղծածն է, այլ ոչ թե խզբզածը, սա շատ եմ սիրում 
> Պարզապես չեմ նշել որևէ տեղադրածս նկար թե որտեղից ու ումն է. եթե սխալ եմ եղել հուսով եմ կներես


Ներելու ինչ կա բայց  :Shok:  Չէ Հուսիկ ջան,չեմ շեշտել ,որ ասես,պարզապես չէի սպասում որ կտեսնեմ  :Smile:  , նամանավանդ ,որ այդ նկարի վրա այդքան էլ չեմ աշխատել :

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս էլ իմ կողմից  :Love:

----------


## Լառա

Խնդրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Լառա

ելի.... :Wink:

----------


## Լառա

:Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Hambik

Որպեսզի լավ երևա, առանձին՝ մեծ պատուհանով նայեք:

----------


## Second Chance

Սրանք  էլ իմ կողմից :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

lol, Բոլոր նկարներն էլ լավն են (Նամանավանդ Լառա-ի դրածները դուրս շատ եկան), ուղղակի  մի քիչ էլ ձեր սեփական ռոմանտիկ նկարները դրեք էլի ժող ջան, որոնցում դուք էլ կաք... Օրինակ կարելի ա PotoShop ով էլ անձնական նկարի հետ օրիգինալ ձեւափոխումներ անել... Կարծում եմ դրանք էլ բոլորիս  համար էլ ավելի  հետաքրքիր կլինեն...
Մի խոսքով 2-ձեռքով կեղմ եմ Alize-ի առաջարկին... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Որպեսզի լավ երևա, առանձին՝ մեծ պատուհանով նայեք:


Էս թղթով նկարները դու ես սարքել՞

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Մի քանիսն էլ իմ կողմից  :Blush:

----------


## Hambik

> Էս թղթով նկարները դու ես սարքել՞



Ցավոք, այդ ունակությունը չունեմ  :Sad:  
 :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Նեարակայցնեմ ևս մի քանիսը :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Էս էլ իմ պատկերացմամբ ռոմանտիկան

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

.......... :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> ..........


4-րդ նկարն ուղղակի հրաշք է  :Smile:  Իսկական հարսանիք , 2 հոգի օվկիանոսի ափին , ինչպես հայտնի ֆիլմում   :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> 4-րդ նկարն ուղղակի հրաշք է  Իսկական հարսանիք , 2 հոգի օվկիանոսի ափին , ինչպես հայտնի ֆիլմում


Ուրախ եմ, որ դուրդ եկել է  :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Blush:  Էլի նկարներ ... Հա իրոք սեփական նկարների առաջարկը իմ դուրնել եկավ  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

............. :Love:

----------


## Jirayr24

Սա էլ իմ կողմից
 :Wink:

----------


## Lilo



----------


## Second Chance

> 


Էս մեկը շատ լավնա  :Love: շաաաաաատ ռոմանտիկա  ինչքան նայում եմ չեմ կշտանում :Love:

----------


## Lilo

> Էս մեկը շատ լավնա շաաաաաատ ռոմանտիկա  ինչքան նայում եմ չեմ կշտանում


 :Jpit:   :Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## hayastanic hognach mard

> 


haskacanq vor du es u miajn du, bajc shat romantik mard es! :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում լատիներեն տառերով գրելն արգելվում է։ Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Breath of wind

> haskacanq vor du es u miajn du, bajc shat romantik mard es!


Էլի ես   :Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

ինչ համովն են  :Love:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## VisTolog

Մի քանի հատ էլ ես:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Blush:  նկարներ՜

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչ լավ աշխատանք է չէ՞ :Love:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ինչ լավ աշխատանք է չէ՞


շատ :Smile: 
իսկ դա ինչ է ձմերուկ՞

----------


## Dayana

Սա էլ իմ կողմից  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> շատ
> իսկ դա ինչ է ձմերուկ՞


Այո, ձմերուկ  է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ռոմանտիկա՜  :Love:

----------


## Tigana

Ես բոլորը չեմ նայել,եթե կրկնվեն կներեք:
Իմ պատկերացմամբ էս ա ռոմանտիկան!

----------


## Tigana

Էլի...

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես բոլորը չեմ նայել,եթե կրկնվեն կներեք:
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ էս ա ռոմանտիկան!


Ժողովուրդ ջան Ռոմանտիկան դա նկար չի, դա մարդու բնավորությունա ու հոգեվիճակ որը առաջանումա սիրող սրտում։ Ու դա հեչ կապ չունի նկարների հետ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Tigana

Մի քիչ էլ?

----------


## Tigana

> Ժողովուրդ ջան Ռոմանտիկան դա նկար չի, դա մարդու բնավորությունա ու հոգեվիճակ որը առաջանումա սիրող սրտում։ Ու դա հեչ կապ չունի նկարների հետ


Սամ ջան ռոմանտիկան կարելի ա արտահայտել նկարների միջոցով:
Իրենց բնույթով նկարները լինում են նաև ռոմանտիկ :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ինձ պետք է *արջուկներ*,կրկնում եմ արջուկներ ,ոչ թե արջի :LOL:  նկարներ ,որոնք նման կլինեն փափուկ ,պուպուշ խաղալիքների  ու ինչքան շատ տաք ենքան լավ ,սպասում եմ անհամբեր ,կիսվեք ձեր նկարներով :This:

----------


## Երկնային

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ինձ պետք է *արջուկներ*,կրկնում եմ արջուկներ ,ոչ թե արջի նկարներ ,որոնք նման կլինեն փափուկ ,պուպուշ խաղալիքների  ու ինչքան շատ տաք ենքան լավ ,սպասում եմ անհամբեր ,կիսվեք ձեր նկարներով


_խոսքը գնում ա խաղալիք արջուկի մասին_

----------


## Tigana

Արջուկ չունեմ բայց ուտելու փիսիկներ ունեմ

----------


## Kukushka

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ինձ պետք է *արջուկներ*,կրկնում եմ արջուկներ ,ոչ թե արջի նկարներ ,որոնք նման կլինեն փափուկ ,պուպուշ խաղալիքների  ու ինչքան շատ տաք ենքան լավ ,սպասում եմ անհամբեր ,կիսվեք ձեր նկարներով


Նման  Արջուկներ  ի  նկատի  ունես՞

----------


## Սերխիո

իդիալական ա :Hands Up: 
էլի եմ ուզում :Tongue:

----------


## Goga

Հատուկ  Սերխիոյի համար :Smile:

----------


## Kukushka

Ելի Արջուկներ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի եմ ուզում :Շա~տ լավն են :Hands Up:

----------


## lulu

տեսնեմ կստացվի  :Smile:

----------


## lulu

չգիտեմ այս նկարները կան թե չէ

----------


## Երկնային

_Սերխիո, աչքիս դու սիրահարվել ես…_

----------


## Սերխիո

> _ աչքիս դու սիրահարվել ես…_


վաղուց :Love:  իր համար ա :Blush: 

_ԼՈՒԼՈՒ և ԵՐԿՆԱՅԻՆ_
շնորհակալություն 
էլի եմ ուզում :Cool: 

հ.Գ.
Էս բաժնում վարկանիշ չկա ? :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

Սա էլ իմ պատկերացմամբ ռոմանտիկան  :Blush:  

Продал  художник  свой дом,
Продал картины и кров,
И на все деньги купил
Целое море цветов


Հ.Գ. Օտար լեզվով գրառման համար չկախեք շատ համապատասխան եմ զգում  :Blush:

----------


## Goga

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lulu

այս նկարներն էլ են շատ գեղեցիկ

----------


## lulu

հուսով եմ բոլորիդ  դուրը գալիս են

----------


## Empty`Tears

:Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

:Sad:   Ուխխխխխխխխխխխ տի  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Էս էլ ակումբցիների ռոմանտիկ նկարներից, դեսկթոփիսա, դե գուշակեք ովքր են  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կցորդ 20689

----------


## Lapterik

> Էս էլ ակումբցիների ռոմանտիկ նկարներից, դեսկթոփիսա, դե գուշակեք ովքր են


Արսենն ու Շուշանն են:

----------


## Dayana

> Արսենն ու Շուշանն են:


Արսենը  :Shok:  Էս մեր Ներսեսին հիմա Արսեն են ասում՞  :LOL:

----------


## Breath of wind

:Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

:Love:

----------


## lulu

:Love:

----------


## lulu

:Love:

----------


## I love love

Անիմե

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

............  :Love:

----------


## Dayana

> ............


2-րդ ու 3-րդ նկարները դուրս եկան  :Love:  ապեյս  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

Մարդիկ, ես էս ռոմանտիկ նկարների մեջ գոթիկա եմ տեսնում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ դուք չեք տեսնում?

----------


## Գևոր

> Մարդիկ, ես էս ռոմանտիկ նկարների մեջ գոթիկա եմ տեսնում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ դուք չեք տեսնում?


էդ որն ա?

----------

Շինարար (01.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> էդ որն ա?


Դե գոթիկան... ասենք լինում ա նաև սիրո նկարներ, բայց դրա մեջ գերակշռում ա խավարը, արյունը տենց բաներն էլի:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մարդիկ, ես էս ռոմանտիկ նկարների մեջ գոթիկա եմ տեսնում: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ դուք չեք տեսնում?


Ես մենակ գոթիկա մի քիչ նկատեցի վերջին նկարի մեջ, բայց դե էտել քիչ էր, գոթիկան հատուկ ոճա էլի, դե օրինակ Փարիզի Աստվածամոր տաճարը գոթիկայի ոճով ա կառուցված, բացի դրանից էլ մարդիկ կան որ իրանց վրա փշեր են դնում պիռսինգներ են անում, աչքերը ներկում, դե ոնցոր էմոների, ռոկեռների, պանկերի պես դրանք էլ էդձև մարդիկ են

----------


## A.r.p.i.



----------

Kuk (02.11.2009), Surveyr (02.11.2009), yerevanci (26.03.2011), Yevuk (07.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Լուսիանա (18.02.2010), Սլիմ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ



----------

A.r.p.i. (02.11.2009), Surveyr (02.11.2009), Գևոր (17.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ



----------

Meme (27.04.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Օյյիիի՜, լիովին համաձայն եմ այս թեմայի համար 12 գրառման հետ!  :Love:

----------

